# Poor Pheasant



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

It could have been the monkey








It could have been the Mouse








But Craven chose the Pheasant,so after playing with it...








Showing it the scenery.....








He decided to kill it.
















Dead Pheasant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I love love LOVE the showing the scenery picture that made me laugh out loud A LOT


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

OH god what a sad story
Many a pheasants life stolen, forsaken for the sake of all other monkeys and moose 





Fab pics :tongue_smilie:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ha ha! Very funny pics! The same happened to my dogs honking pheasant but sadly it didn't get to see the scenary before it met its maker lol!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I love the scenery picture! And craven is beautiful!


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Brilliant photos, i love the scenery one  Vivas pheasant and duck went the same way :tongue_smilie:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

At least the pheasant had a lovely last view,I mean that scenery was to die for


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant
Love the scenery one


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Poor pheasant! Mouse and monkey must be shaking in their boots now after seeing Pheasant destroyed. 

Craven's beautiful though, does he carry his toys throughout his walks?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Souris said:


> Poor pheasant! Mouse and monkey must be shaking in their boots now after seeing Pheasant destroyed.
> 
> Craven's beautiful though, does he carry his toys throughout his walks?


Unfortunately he is not interested in toys on a walk,wish he was as it would make recall training a lot easier.
He is only interested in dogs,oh and at 2 years old he has just discovered rabbits.


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Not even squeaky toys?

Oh gosh, poor rabbits, they must get a shock if they see him hurtling towards them. Does he chase birds as well? My Mum's jack russell loves chasing into big flocks of birds and barking at them, he likes chasing bunnies too: although at fourteen he still hasn't managed to catch one. The bunnies hop around at the other end of the field every morning as if to taunt him (the field Mum walks on is on a slope you see).


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Souris said:


> Not even squeaky toys?
> 
> Oh gosh, poor rabbits, they must get a shock if they see him hurtling towards them. Does he chase birds as well? My Mum's jack russell loves chasing into big flocks of birds and barking at them, he likes chasing bunnies too: although at fourteen he still hasn't managed to catch one. The bunnies hop around at the other end of the field every morning as if to taunt him (the field Mum walks on is on a slope you see).


No,not even squeaky toys,he doesn't really chase the rabbits,he just likes to watch them all running around.There's one particular place he goes to where there are hundreds and he just stands there when they all run off in different directions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Gopher said:


> I love love LOVE the showing the scenery picture that made me laugh out loud A LOT


I love this one too! It should be on a Calander! for August!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

has there ever been a PF calendar?is it something that could be done(mods) and maybe proceeds to dogs trust etc?


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

He's gorgeous, never mind the rabbits running in all directions, think I would too if he came running towards me, he's huge lol. Love the scenery pic aswell


----------

